# Our poodle Shep is dying



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

He is old and been going downhill for a while.

He is in a sort of a semi sleep state on his dog bed. Not getting up and not eating or drinking. 
He is aware of us when we pet and talk to him but not interested in doing anything. 
I don't think he is in pain, just fading away. 

I know he won't last the next few days. If he does....well....he tricked me. 

We are taking turns laying next to him and talking to him and petting him and Wolfie is checking on him but not bothering him. 

Send positive thoughts that he goes peacefully, without any pain or too much fear.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry hon! That's got to be so hard to sit and watch. He is lucky to have a family that loves him sooo much :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Your Shep is in my prayers as are you and your family. My first doggie was a poodle named Monique and even though she's been gone for 27 years she still holds a special place in my heart. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry :smcry: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear that it is Shep's time to go, atleast you are all there with him and he knows how much he is loved. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are losing a long time family pet.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that I feel your pain and sorrow at this time with you Shep. We went through this in Dec. '07 and lost our beloved 14 1/2 year old Maltese Angel. I certainly will keep you and your family and Shep in my thoughts and prayers an hope that your Shep has a peaceful ending.

Blessings,
Snuggle's and chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. It's so hard. I'm glad you gave him a good life.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that Shep is leaving you. I pray that he'll go peacefully and I pray for you as well.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will pray for Shep, you and your family. I will pray he goes peacefully. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I am glad Shep is in a nice loving environment to help him go peacefully. I'll be thinking of you and your family and of course...Shep. Take care. I know it is hard.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: how sad this is, but at least he is with you in this time and thats a good thing.
I am so sorry I pray for peace for the both of you..
Sending warm wishes and hugs
Andrea & Nemo :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about your beloved Shep. It is wonderful that you are taking the time to be with him and I just know that it comforts him!!!! Please know that we are thinking of you....God Bless~~~


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you hugs and peace to Shep. :grouphug: 
Will be praying for all of you.
God bless!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Shep but he is at home, loved and not in pain. That is so much to be thankful for. I know it must to be so hard to let your beloved dog go.
Hugs to you and Shep and I hope he does go peacefully.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :smcry: 

I will be thinking of all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am very sorry that you are having to go through this. We will be praying for your, your family and shep.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Loving thoughts to you, Shep, and your entire family at this time. My first dog was also a poodle, and I loved her very, very much.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I hope when his time comes that he goes in peace. :grouphug:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to you, your family and Shep. I pray he goes gently and peacefully :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that! My first dog was also a poodle. He lived 17 years. He has been gone for a while now, but I still think of him often and miss him. I will keep you, Shep, Wolfie and your family in my prayers. He is very lucky to have a mom like you to be with him at this time!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry your baby is leaving you. I wish there were words that I could say to help and ease your pain. Please know that you and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers during this time. rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so very sorry. 

I know how hard it is to watch them fade.

Bless your heart. You, and your baby, are in our prayers.

Now I'm crying for you. We love you. :grouphug: 

God bless, and be with you, little Shep.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. You are all in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is the time we all know comes but we don't want to think about. 

I'll be thinking of your family. How comforting it must be for Shep to know you are there with him.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. He knows he is loved--we are here for you :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I feel so thankful to know you have Shep at home with your family and he is being show so much love. However, I am just as saddened by his failing health. Losing a long time pet is a hard thing, no way around it.

God bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I too am so sorry....will be praying for you....


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

May Shep have a peaceful journey to the Rainbow Bridge. You and your are in my thoughts. It is never easy saying good-by to a wonderful friend. May all of Shep's wonderful memories that are kept in your heart come back to bring a smile again.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Shep's condition! :smcry: :grouphug: Your family and Shep are in our thoughts and prayers! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sooo sorry!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, I am so, so sorry.  I had to go through this with my last Malt, Casper. We were giving him fluids via IV (my husband, I could not do it) for three days prior to his death. I had made arrangments with my vet to come here to our home and give him the shot to put him "down" (he was over 14 yrs old) at a specific time. He woke up the morning we had the appt to put him to sleep; I picked him up and put him out to tee-tee, he went through the correct motions of "tee-tee-ing" but of course there was no urine. His kidneys had failed. I brought him back in the house and held him like a baby with his little face in my neck, like he liked, and was talking to him in a soothing voice when he took and then expelled his last breath. He died in my arms, in the position he loved to be in when I held him. I could not have planned it better. I called the vet and told her it was not necessary for her to come as he had just passed on naturally. I will never forget or get over that.

Cyndi


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Our thought and prayers are with you during this hard time.

Peace and Love, Chris and Ollie


*The Dance *

*Looking back on the memory of
the dance we shared, beneath the stars above.
For a moment all the world was right,
how was I to know that you'd ever say good bye? 
And now I'm glad I didn't know
the way it all would end, the way it all would go.
Our lives are better left to chance,
I could have missed the pain,
but I'd have had to miss the dance.
Holding you, I held everything,
for a moment, wasn't I the king?
If I'd only known how the king would fall
hey who's to say, you know I might have changed it all.
And now I'm glad I didn't know
the way it all would end, the way it all would go.
Our lives are better left to chance,
I could have missed the pain,
but I'd have had to miss the dance.*
_Tony Arata _


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's always so hard to lose one of our beloved furbabies. :grouphug: I'm paying that he will go peacefully rayer: And I know that he will be waiting at The Bridge for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am terribly sorry that you and Shep are going through this......I do understand.

When you are ready, I would love to hear about Shep..........from puppyhood till old age. Maybe it will be good to talk about your Shep.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about Shep. I hope that you are both peaceful and calm. I know how hard this is... you are in my thoughts and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: This is such a hard thing to go through. I know of people who refuse to even get a dog because of having to go through the pain of losing them. But then they also miss out on all the wonderful fun times and all the love and companionship. 

I bet you and your family have had lots of wonderful times together, could you share a picture with us?


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

There are no words when losing a beloved pet.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww I'm so sorry to hear that.  May you find comfort in remembering all the good tmes you've had with Shep. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

HOW are you all doing? I am still praying and keep you all close in my thoughts :bysmilie:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Shep is still hanging on.

He is drinking a bit of water when he has the energy and is peeing (in his diaper, which I am changing).

Occasionally he rouses from the quiet state. His breathing is rough but regular, mostly through his mouth.

He is obviously taking his time to go. That rascal.

I think with water going in and pee coming out, he might last longer. You can go without food longer than water and 

we will just see.

I am moving him and his bed from the downstairs during the day to my bedroom at night and keeping close to him.

I am so glad he isn't in obvious pain and hoping I won't have a juncture where I need to call the mobile vet to put him down at he house.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you at this very difficult time.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Shep is still hanging on.
> 
> He is drinking a bit of water when he has the energy and is peeing (in his diaper, which I am changing).
> 
> ...


 :bysmilie: oh my god, what you all must be going through, there isn't any words for comfort right now. I am so very sorry, I just pray for him to go quietly and with you all there...
again im so sorry :bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been thinking of you and your husband, and little Shep, my heart goes out to you. I will be going through this in a few months, I can't hardly bear the thought. :smcry: I will keep you all in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

As I read your post, I grew a large lump in my throat. I know its not easy losing (or preparing to lose) a pet for that matter, so my heart goes out to you. All of my prayers are with you, your family and Shep. :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:smcry: I am so, so sorry to hear about your dear Shep. I pray that his passing will be peaceful, and I pray that you and your family will find comfort and strength during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry! :grouphug:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. I hope he continues to not suffer. I'm glad you are there for him. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope you are doing ok. I am glad Shep isn't in pain. My thoughts are with you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

This is so freakin' hard!

He isn't drinking water now and is breathing more largely (you can see his stomach really work hard) and he has blood tinged snot coming out of his nose.

STILL, he doesn't seem to be in pain. 

Maybe I am being cruel and selfish not having him put down. I am amazed how he is riding this out with incredible grace.

I pray that it happens sooner than later but I don't guess, short of having him euthanized that I have much of a say so.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I ask that you would take little Shep to the bridge now, he has fought the fight and now it's time he rests. I know you give us these precious little lives for a very short time and Lord I thank you for every moment we have with them. Be with this family Lord bring rest and peace to their souls. I ask this all in the name of Jesus Christ my Lord Amen


I never ask God to take a life but I know Shep is tired, :smcry: he needs rest now. :smcry: Bless your hearts :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about poor Shep. Gentle hug to Shep and you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

God Bless Little Shep and be with him..........he's has been a good little shepherd!!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Shep passed on.

Peacefully.

Thank you all for your thoughts.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Shep passed on.
> 
> Peacefully.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts.[/B]


 :bysmilie: I am so sorry. Please accept my heartfelt condolences at this terrible time :smcry: 
I am grateful he was at home with you and your family when he passed on.
Again I am so sorry, please take care and know we all really care and are here if you need a friend..

Andrea :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats so sad. I am thinking of you guys.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Shep was a fighter and he stayed to prove his love and devotion to you as long as he could. God bless your hearts and souls. This is a hard time I know. But I also can understand after what you and he were going through that you possibly feel a little peace. Thank you for the update. 

God Be with this family now please. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Shep passed on.
> 
> Peacefully.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts.[/B]


 :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

It is a sad time for you and your family, but oh how blessed Shep was to have been loved so deeply by you. He's at peace now, running and playing at the bridge, waiting...

Somewhere over the rainbow, you will meet again. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I don't have words to express how sorry I am, but it is a consolation to know he went peacefully, surrounded by those who loved him. What a blessing to have had him for so many years; you must have many wonderful, sweet memories...

God bless you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: He will be missed.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry about little Shep......I know you loved him so much!!!! He is your little angel, watching over you now!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss :grouphug: If I know my Corky-he is showing Shep around at the bridge and making him feel welcome! :grouphug: Hugs to you hon!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm praying for u and ur family at this tough time :grouphug: ... rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: I'm so sorry :smcry:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I pray for peace for you and your family. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy letting our loved ones go, may the beautiful memories you cherish with Shep and knowing you will be reunited one day give you some comfort at this time. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so, so, sorry to hear that Shep has passed on. You were fortunate to have him with you till the end and that he did not suffer. I think he stayed as long as he had to, to make sure that you would be ok with his passing. 

Sending lots of prayers to you and your family and to Shep now that he is in his eternal home. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad though that you were with Shep during his finaly days and hours. Losing our beloved babies is one of the hardest things in the world to go through. Sending you lots of thoughts at this very difficult time. Rest in peace dear, sweet Shep :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry. Give Wolfie a little hug and hopefully he can help you through this difficult time.
:grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your and your family's loss. Shep went the best way possible- peacefully and with the love and companionship of his loved ones right by his side till the very end. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved Shep.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Shep passed on.
> 
> Peacefully.
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts.[/B]



I'm hurting with you. I am so very sorry. :smcry:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Bless lil shep! 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this!! *hugs you*


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers. I know the is a very difficult time. I am glad to hear he did go peacefully. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Shep. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it was to let Shep go home to God. But Shep was so lucky to have you for so long.

I know how hard it is right now thinking of the end...but if you could tell us some of the happiest times you had with Shep, it will help remember how great life was with Shep.

I know when my brother's dog Lucky died last year (he was 16), we laughed and cried about his life and remembering the fun and good times helped.

My prayers are with you and your family.

Barbara, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

There is no easy way to get thru the loss of a beloved pooch. Know you and your family are in my prayers . :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*May God Bless SHEP and your family... :grouphug: 
Though circumstances may be a bit different....I dedicated this old song to old Shep...

Hugs,
carole*
http://www.anelvisfan2001.com/OldShep.html


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking when you have to let go of a beloved pet.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am so sorry about Shep. Sure thinking about you and your family. I am so glad that Shep had a wonderful family that loved him so much! Take care.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am so sorry for ur loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*we just put my wiener dog Sugar to sleep on Saturday so I am right here with you....it is so hard..but I am sending prayers your way...be strong :smcry: :grouphug: *


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Shep.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

This was so hard but touching to read about Shep's passing
I'm writing with tears in my eyes
What a beautiful tribute to your love 
God bless :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss - I know you will treasure his memory forever. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry :grouphug:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so sorry about Shep passing away. I am glad he went peacefully and you did not have to have him euthanized. That was what I was so worried about when we lost Casper. I did not want to have to do that but did not want him to suffer too much either. Turned out he passed away naturally the very morning the vet was to come by to put him to sleep. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------

